# White Brothers Magic 100T fork



## RickinFL (Nov 27, 2007)

Anybody have experience with the WB Magic 100 T fork? Or know anybody who has? Or, for that matter, know anything at all about it beyond what's available at the WB website?

Mucho thanks-

Rick


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

About half the tandems we've built the last couple of years have the WB M100T on them, so you should be able to get some good response. 
WB had some seal issues 3-4 years ago, but the latest generation of forks seem to be very dependable.
No complaints on the IMV damping; as it replaced a full lockout I think that says a lot for the effectiveness of the IMV.
The disc brake rotor is very close to the lower leg, and I have had at least one team who could flex the forke enough to make the rotor touch the leg slightly when climbing. One can add a 1mm spacer between the hub and axle to space it out if need be.
Other than that (and availability on occasion), no complaints.
HTH.
Thanks


----------



## Znugg (Feb 16, 2008)

We have been using the Magic 100T for about 2 years now. It is a great fork. The IMV works very well.

We rode it over 200 hours before it got service with WB. Yes we pushed it before we got the fork service. 

The customer service for WB is very good to us. Eric at WB service it and sent it back to us with in 1.5 week. Eric is very good at what he does. He even sent back the fork to me in a new box. We do not have the original box for the fork because we purchased the fork with our tandem. The fork box is nice to have because I had to find an odd shape box to ship it back to WB and it cost more for shipping.

Eric-if you are reading this: A+ for WB customer service.

Cheers,


----------

